# Killing nutsedge: roundup vs selective herbicide



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I've found maybe 5 blades of nutsedge in an area. Can I just paint them with roundup or is there an advantage to using a sedge-specific product? Of course if the problem were worse being able to spray it would be easier, but I'm wondering if I can just use roundup and a paintbrush and have it be just as effective.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've used Sulfentrazone on my nutsedge and it worked really well. Took it out in about a week, IIRC.

The advantage of using a specific product would be you don't need to go through the trouble of painting it, just spray the area and walk away.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> I've found maybe 5 blades of nutsedge in an area. Can I just paint them with roundup or is there an advantage to using a sedge-specific product? Of course if the problem were worse being able to spray it would be easier, but I'm wondering if I can just use roundup and a paintbrush and have it be just as effective.


round up does not particularly work well on sedges. it would require almost undiluted concentrate to take it out, and possibly multiple applications at that.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks @thegrassfactor that's the kind of answer I was looking for.

Coincidentally, I was just researching sulfentrazone vs halosulfuron for nutsedge control, and I came across your video on it. So double thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is an 4way brand (not Ortho wbg), that has sulfentrazone in it. You could get it a Home Depot/ Lowes in the concentrated bottles and it is inexpensive.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

thegrassfactor said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> > I've found maybe 5 blades of nutsedge in an area. Can I just paint them with roundup or is there an advantage to using a sedge-specific product? Of course if the problem were worse being able to spray it would be easier, but I'm wondering if I can just use roundup and a paintbrush and have it be just as effective.
> ...


One application of concentrated RoundUp brushed on usually kills Nutsedge. Kyllinga is not very susceptible. Hate that weed more than Nutsedge.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

If its only a small area I've just weeded it by hand and had no problems. Its easy to pull out and fairly rewarding. sprayed with a selective herbicide after to clean up any baby sedges I missed and never saw another one.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

OnyxsLawn said:


> If its only a small area I've just weeded it by hand and had no problems. Its easy to pull out and fairly rewarding. sprayed with a selective herbicide after to clean up any baby sedges I missed and never saw another one.


Gotta be careful hand pulling because of the nutlets/tubers. They can easily grow back if they're left in the ground. That said, I've had success hand pulling too (so far).


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

OnyxsLawn said:


> If its only a small area I've just weeded it by hand and had no problems. Its easy to pull out and fairly rewarding. sprayed with a selective herbicide after to clean up any baby sedges I missed and never saw another one.


From what I've read this isn't reliable because the nut part of it can be a half foot or more underground.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I've had good luck using Sedgehammer Plus.



> 13.5 gram package Halosulfuron-methyl - 5%
> 
> Each 13.5 g packet makes 1 gallon of finished solution and already contains a surfactant.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Roundup for Lawns also contains sulfentrazone, so it will knock out nutsedge.


----------

